# Spinlight360



## stoneysnapper (Nov 19, 2012)

I live in the UK and the Spinlight360 is not available through any retailers here, I know Spinlight will ship to the UK where I'll get hit with VAT and import duty no doubt however has anyone on here used it and if so are there any issues with it worth knowing, quality, ease of use etc. Would be good to know if it is worth the trouble of getting it shipped to the UK.

Thanks in advance.


----------

